Ask HN: How do you manage all your online passwords? - gillyb
======
gillyb
I believe we all have many online accounts - I, for example have an online
bank account, credit cards, paypal, twitter, amazon, ebay, facebook, gmail,
various forums, skype, apple id, even hacker news, and many, many more...

Using the same password for all your accounts isn't really possible because of
different site limitations, not to mention the security risk you're taking. So
I wonder how you manage all these passwords and keep track of them all
safely...

~~~
tumdum_
[http://lastpass.com](http://lastpass.com) with google authenticator
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Authenticator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Authenticator)).

